# Hiya, newbie here. *



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, i'm not quite sure where to start or what to say so here goes.. it might be a bit long and I might be posting this in the wrong bit..but hey ho i'm new !

Firstly, hello to everyone.

I'm 25, my partner is 36, we have been ttc for 2 years now with no success (you'll have to bear with me i havent quite got the grasp of all abbreviations yet). My partner has had a Vasectomy Reversal twice (only one tube repaired), first time round, the tubes developed scar tissue so he had it done again. We have had test after test, and up until recently we only got our answer, I have had loads of blood tests done to see if I am ovulating, which according to our fertility monitor i am not, but then again, according to my blood tests i am ! Confusing eh? We saw our Consultant Gynaecologist who said there was nothing she could do for us now as my partner had a reversal it was clearly him and our best option would be to go private (partner has children so dont qualify for NHS), which we're both a bit annoyed about as i did not even get offered Clomid to try and maximise our chances. 

So here I am, the long road to IVF, we have been advised ISCI is our best chance and i am now on the long journey of weight loss. We are also looking into doing Egg Sharing but I'm not sure yet. 

I have been reading the posts on this site for quite a while now, and think its absolutely fantastic. Its amazing to see so many of us are in the same boat and know how each other are feeling. 

If someone knows which boards i should be posting on, please let me know, I think they maybe Egg Sharing and Weight loss and BMI if there is one ?

Michelle


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Michelle

Firstly Welcome to FF

Right where to post- where firstly you need to come join us on the north easties thread (i am a north eastie)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=242.0

Here is the link for egg share - 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=15.0

Here is the ICSI board-
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

You will find great support here

Hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks very much Mez, really appreciate it. I will post on those threads you have given me.


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Can I ask a quick question ? How do u upload the Ticker counters ? 
Michelle
xx


----------



## *Sharon* (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Michelle,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF, i have also just recently joined the north eastie thread they really sound like a great bunch of girls over there, i must say though i haven't really joined much since i joined as i have been feeling really down i the dumps lately  so i have been really quiet just keep reading and trying to keep up with everyone which is soooooooooo confusing  .

Maybe we will bump into each other over there.

Good luck on you IVF journey.  

Sharon x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, just wanted to sayhello and welcome to FF   Good luck with your treatment, I hope it's successful 

As for the tickers - the easiest way is to click on someone elses which will take you to the site so you can create your own and then follow the instructions to upload it to your signature.  Sounds complicated but it's easy when you know how!! (Like most things in life...!)

xx


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks for the replies Sharon and Loubie. I'm sure we will bump into each other.
Loubie - thanks for the advice on the tickers, will give it a try. 
Michelle
x


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

*Hi Michelle,

Just wanted to say hello and  to fertility friends, its a great site for advice, support

and friendship 

 with everything 

Strawberries xx*


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Strawberries 
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya just wanted to say welcome to FF 

Are you from Durham? I live in New Marske, near Redcar

Love Saila xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello durhamlass, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

At your age you would make an idea candidate for egg sharing, however, I know my clinic liked your BMI to be under 30 so, with a bit of guts and determination (and some support) I know you can do it and may well find yourself able to share your eggs and help someone else as well as yourself.

Mez has already left you some great links to start off with but I will add a few that you might want to check out:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*In Between Treatment ~ * CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lost of luck! 

C~x


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi, Caz and Salia

Thanks for the useful links I will definately check those out. The clinic which I am under would like my BMI down to 30, but then the consultant said, well maybe 31, 32 would be ok, so he kept changing it, so if i can get it down to that then we will be good to go. Although, I need a bit more advice on the Egg Sharing part, i'm still very confused about that. 

Salia - Yes I live in Durham City, 3 miles from the town centre. 

Michelle
x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Emma
Michelle
x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

durhamlass said:


> Loubie - thanks for the advice on the tickers, will give it a try.
> Michelle
> x


You're welcome - I can see it worked!! x


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hiya Durham Lass

I'm a fellow newbie finding my feet!  Welcome.

I haven't worked the tickers yet but will by the time we start our treatment.  

Podbean


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Durham Lass 

Ticker help can be found here 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45976.0

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

